# F/S - Skid Loader Tooth Bar



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

For Sale:

Tooth bar for skid loader bucket
Measures 70" Outside of bracket to outside of bracket.
Changeable teeth
$250

Phil 630-768-3211


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Gone...

Close it up


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Gone...
> 
> Close it up


Thumbs Up


----------

